# christmas tree??



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*I was hoping to have a real christmas tree this year, but i'm sure i read somewhere, that they r dangerous to tiels. Is this true? *


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

You are correct. The pine needles are toxic, the wood and pinecones are fine but the needles are poison. On top of that the tree could have been sprayed with pesticides, or some lots spray the trunk with paint. As well there is the risk of wild birds having left bacteria ect... If you do go with a real tree supervise your birds meticulously! Even artificial trees pose their own series of hazards, wires, shiny decorations that really are not for chewing ect...Tinsel is one of the worst! For birds, dogs and cats!


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ok, i have another question, what sort of tree, will u be having?*


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

We use an artificial tree, but I don't allow the birds in it. They generally stick to their area anyways but are closely supervised when they are out. I don't generally use tinsel as we also have a dog who would eat it and tinsel is very dangerous for all animals.
Basically the best way to survive Christmas is be really watchful and cautious. I wrap up the birds presents in safe paper (no dyes or scents) so they can unwrap them on their own


----------

